# DNR Seeks Public Input on Tippy Dam Recreation Area



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

My only 2 cents..
#1 Would be more trash cans. Also good service on keeping them emptied out during peak seasons.

#2 4 DNR officers full time 3 (8 hr. shifts) 2 on North and 2 on the South side for March, April,September, October. To patrol Tippy Dam to Rock Island. When things get out of hand they have to have support on each side of the river.

The trash, snagging, fires and poaching is way out of hand. A crack down is needed..

I'm sure they could find plenty of places banks could be fixed up too..Erosion is a issue too..Natural rip rap, landscape fabric, river rock works great..


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

Love to see the 2 LEOs per side plan as well.


----------



## Lang1320 (Jan 31, 2014)

Talking to a CO about this past fall. He says people just don't care enough about it. The only ones who come to the meetings and call the politicians are the business owners. Sure we come on here and complain, but they don't monitor forums. Squeaky wheel gets the oil. Business owners don't want CO's running off customers by ticketing every infraction. They might respond if we would voice our concerns in the proper way. If the only voice they hear is one saying, "Hey quit harassing my customers or they won't spend money" Guess what....


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Flies only - entire river.

Red Moose lodge assesses and approves EVERYONE that approaches the river. Assessments are based on 14 point check on whether a full rip or only half a tug is administered on the end of the drift.


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice..When you see me up there on the Big Man 90% of the time I have 4 plug rods going. The other 10% spey pin setup with egg flies...Thanks for the nice mention..


----------



## Lang1320 (Jan 31, 2014)

Was [email protected] the meeting to voice their concerns?


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

RML said:


> Nice..When you see me up there on the Big Man 90% of the time I have 4 plug rods going. The other 10% spey pin setup with egg flies...Thanks for the nice mention..


I saw a beautiful, native Brown Trout last season that had taken a plug. Somehow he broke the line, and managed to get it tangled around his head and mouth. He had suffocated, and was dead in a shallow pool. Some plug fisherman had killed this innocent creature. I cried, but just a single tear. At the same time a wolf howled at the moon, and an eagle landed on my shoulder.


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

I mostly loose plugs to snags. I run 15lb.. I loose a few plugs to kings but not many to trout...No sorry I didn't make the meeting.. When was it?


----------



## Lang1320 (Jan 31, 2014)

See post #1. Thank you for illustrating my point


----------



## justlurking (Dec 14, 2012)

Escalators, escalators, we need escalators.


----------



## TheKing07 (Sep 27, 2007)

On a real note why would you put a walking bridge across the river ? If you wanna walk down the Wellston side then get off your lazy @ss and walk down. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

How about I am disabled and cannot walk very far and would like to fish both sides of the river.


----------



## Lang1320 (Jan 31, 2014)

Then you need a boat. Quit messing with those fools on shore


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Well that takes money,something that seems hard to come bye now a days since I am no longer able to work. I wish I could afford one , I definitely would be done with shore fishing.


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have only been to the tippy dam a handfull of times in my life and i have seen alot of shady things going on. I rarely have ever fished for salmon/trout in my life but im starting to fall in love with it. 
Last year i hit the river early and did very bad my first day. Then i went to one of the local shops up there and a man showed me a "legal" snagging lure. He taught me (because im new to river fishing) not to yank the pole but just to reel aggressively across the river and i will for sure catch 1. Well that day i caught my first fish and didnt feel very good. Problem is, i had 4 other guys with me. So now theres 4 idiots from metro detroit yankin "legal" snagging baits across the river. I went in all my buddys boxes and stole all the lures and threw then away. I live in sterling heights and im like 3.5 hrs away. Alot of people from my area go fish the dam and all we hear is "just snag" "for sure to fill the cooler" 

My advice: ticket the crap out of people. Make a new safe name for the dam Officers should be there during the busy seasons literally screwin people. I would LOVE to have to pay money to enter the good access points hopefully it would kick some of the idiots out. Some people also need to check there attitudes out, when im fishin im tryin to be happy and enjoy my time. If your miserable stay home. River walk=awesome for us lazy guys


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Stricter enforcement of the existing littering laws, what happens down there during the Salmon rodeo is a travesty.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

-Axiom- said:


> Stricter enforcement of the existing littering laws, what happens down there during the Salmon rodeo is a travesty.


I thought all those beer cans and coils of 80 lb line were meant to stop erosion??!!!


----------

